# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  You have helped me plan two memorable trips with my husband to St. Barts.  Any St. John advice for mid-March?  They don't hae a website like this one!  We are taking our 14 year-old daughter, trying s

## beargirl

You have helped me plan two memorable trips with my husband to St. Barts.  Any St. John advice for mid-March?  They don't hae a website like this one!  We are taking our 14 year-old daughter, trying something new with her, and renting a villa near Cruz Bay.  Any restaurant advice - all 3 of us love great food.  Any advice at all?  Dad and daughter are planning to scuba dive, but I will be poolside with a broken foot!  What is the easiest access beach for me (I will be able to take my boot off by then - but just need to take it slow)?  What beaches should I avoid due to a long climb?

Thanks for your help!

----------


## MIke R

DO NOT miss the Sunday Brunch at Caneel Bay...it makes Gaeic look like a day at McDonalds and at half the price...Cinnamon and Trunk Bay are pretty easy access beaches and they are world class in everyway...Lime Inn and Fish Trap are excellent places to eat...and Woodys is St Johns equivalent of Le Select

----------


## Peter NJ

easiest access i know of for a beautiful beach would be Hawksnest..my favorite!! parking lot right next to beach...about 5 minutes from Cruz Bay on the way to Trunk..sadly with a broken foot,Trunk will be off your list,its a bit of a walk if your injured..

----------


## MIke R

Trunk isn't that long of a walk...but yeah Hawksnest is a better idea

----------


## beargirl

Thank you both so much for your help!  I really appreciate your time.  Feel free to add any more advice if you think of anything else.  You guys are why I love sbhonline and check it every day.

----------


## Spring

My favorite on St John is _Asolare_. I also think a lot of _Le Chateau de Bordeaux_, which is near the island's highest point. Of course anything at Caneel is great and the place deserves at least a couple of visits. 
For something low key, lunch at _Skinny Legs_ is a must and be sure and get your picture at taken _Woody's Seafood_ (ideally with you on the bar as someone sips their drink off your belly).

----------

